# Ceramic wool



## Rowan Francis (16/11/14)

Anybody got any suggestions cos i foind something to test .??.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (16/11/14)

Looks interesting and obviously available locally. Can't wait to hear your opinion after testing


----------



## rvdwesth (16/11/14)

yes yes please do review


----------



## Marzuq (16/11/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Anybody got any suggestions cos i foind something to test .??.



Haven't seen that around yet. Interested to hear ur findings. Make sure to boil and clean it before use. Just to be safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/11/14)

First impression . It's gritty and rough .very fire proof .had it glowing white .ready to wick .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/11/14)

Seeing as I can't copy and paste here is some information I found. I am hoping it's the wrong info tho


----------



## Andre (16/11/14)

Yes, as i understand, if ceramic is not properly kiln treated it can be rather unhealthy.


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/11/14)

Well so far I have failed to get it into a coil. It has short fibres and cant be pulled through. Might try an ugly later just not in the mood to fuss right now.


----------



## MorganSa (17/11/14)

ceramic, wool? It is possible for these two get together?


----------



## VandaL (21/11/14)

So how did this go?


----------

